# Johnsons Bch 12/14



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Started setting out rods with a friend west of Johnsons Bch around 9am. My friend gets a 14" whiting before I get my first line out. I finally get my two rods set & he is pulling in a pompano. By noon I haven't had a nibble & he has two whiting, 3 pompano & a 22" red. I decide to move west of his stuff to get in on the action. Finally, got a 12" pompano around 12:30 at the same time he gets pompano #4. I catch a little 10 incher & he has two more for his limit. Around 2, I tell him lets give it till 3 & pack it in. About 2:55 I'm reeling in rod # 2 to put it away & rod # 1 starts singing. Grab the rod set the hook & its game on. 5 min later I've got a 26" black drum on the beach. So my friend ended up with the most fish & I got the biggest fish of the day. A great day of fishing with a great friend. All fish were caught on 3 day old peelers from Patti's. Not a single hit on the live shrimp. Pictures up tomorrow


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet looking forward to pics


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like u guys had a productive day!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*fishy fishee*

We didn't bring a camera & my friend doesn't have one. But here are my two. That Pompano is 12" to the fork. The drum, well lets say I could feel the head shakin.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice catch, good to see there still afew pomps around. thanks for reporting


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Found the pomps & the drum in a deeper hole close to shore where the waves were not breaking. There were also some blues that kept biting thru my leader.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice fish! We caught a monster black drum (30 - 40 pounds) just past the guard tower for fort Pickens yesterday. New around here and have read that they hold a lot of parasites in the meat. Is that true or is that for fish caught elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*worms*



osborne311 said:


> Nice fish! We caught a monster black drum (30 - 40 pounds) just past the guard tower for fort Pickens yesterday. New around here and have read that they hold a lot of parasites in the meat. Is that true or is that for fish caught elsewhere? Thanks


The really big ones can have worms in the meat. This one was 25-30 lbs & was clean. My friend caught a 40 pounder a week ago & it had worms. He just cut that meat out & tossed it. I've caught big AJs that were loaded with worms. You wont know unyil you clean them.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

osborne311 said:


> Nice fish! We caught a monster black drum (30 - 40 pounds) just past the guard tower for fort Pickens yesterday. New around here and have read that they hold a lot of parasites in the meat. Is that true or is that for fish caught elsewhere? Thanks


I quit keeping them because every one I have caught has had worms even the small ones. Maybe its just my luck it seems every speck, drum and AJ I clean has worms. Just extra protien I guess:thumbup:


----------

